# VBA ListBox Spaltenüberschrift einfügen



## Wolke7777777 (3. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich suche einen entsprechenden Namen eines Projektes aus einem Excel Blatt aus, und alle Details erscheinen in dem ListBox. Ich möchte aber in die leere Kästchen (siehe Anhang) die Überschriften einfügen, und zwar manuell eintippen (nicht aus dem Excel-Blatt entnehmen). d.h jede Spalte muss genant werden. 

Ich weis nicht aber wie ich das machen könnte, ich hoffe jemand kann mir helfen.


----------



## tombe (3. Dezember 2013)

Ich wüßte nicht das man die Spaltenüberschrift von Hand eingeben kann.

Wenn du da spezielle Angaben haben musst, dann musst du in der Excel Tabelle eine entsprechende Zeile vor die Werte setzen die dann in der Liste angezeigt werden.


----------



## Yaslaw (3. Dezember 2013)

Sind diese Überschriften immer gleich?

Und zeig doch mal den Code, wie du die Listbox aufbaust


----------



## Wolke7777777 (3. Dezember 2013)

tombe hat gesagt.:


> Ich wüßte nicht das man die Spaltenüberschrift von Hand eingeben kann.
> 
> Wenn du da spezielle Angaben haben musst, dann musst du in der Excel Tabelle eine entsprechende Zeile vor die Werte setzen die dann in der Liste angezeigt werden.




es hat geklappt, ich habe jede Spalte in der Excel beschriftet, und 
.RowSource = "Tabelle3!B2: D2"
 eingefügt. 
Alle Überschriften sind da
Danke


----------

